# Got a new Copper Friction Call!



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

I've been looking for a good Copper Friction call for the past 2 months. I really wanted to purchase a Copper Friction call from Praire Game calls, however Larry Gresser is not making any calls for awhile. So I purchased this call from Midwest Turkey supplies. Sounds great and looks great. Copper with zebrawood and a cobola striker. I have a picture of the backside of the call on my photos, however I could not figure out how to place 2 photos on this thread.

Just one more weapon for in the arsenal for this spring. Counting down the days.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Here's a picture of the back side of the call.


----------



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

That's gorgeous!


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

What a sharp looking call. If it talks as good as it looks your season should be over in about 5 minutes.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Great looking caller ! Who made it ?


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Nice looking call! Just curious......what kind of pitch does the copper have compared to your typical glass or slate call?


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Thunderhead said:


> Great looking caller ! Who made it ?


A Tennesee Call maker named D. Slayton. Midwest Turkey calls is adding them to their 2007 catalog. As of last week they were not up on the website.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Ack said:


> Nice looking call! Just curious......what kind of pitch does the copper have compared to your typical glass or slate call?


It depends where on the call, mine is a little higher pitched with some rasp to it in the middle, up high its a little raspier. I've been practicing a little the past week. I used a scothbrite pad to clean and rough it up a little.

Not sure if I should use any emery cloth (fine) on it. Thunderhead what do you use for your Copper Call?


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Gobblerman said:


> I used a scothbrite pad to clean and rough it up a little.
> 
> Not sure if I should use any emery cloth (fine) on it. Thunderhead what do you use for your Copper Call?


I use scotchbrite on all my pot callers, unless they are crystal, then I go to something a bit rougher.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

The Strikers with this call are Padauk strikers not cobola strikers, not sure where I came up with that. The item number is DS1010. Once again it's sounding great.


----------



## Long Spurs (Mar 29, 2005)

Shure is a pretty pot and peg!


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I do not know if it makes any difference in resonance but I like the zebra wood.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Sweet!
I like the turkey track pattern on the back.


----------

